# TP reagiert nicht mehr



## Lorenzi (11 Januar 2010)

Hallo!
Habe gestern ein Projekt auf ein TP170A geladen und getestet; War alles O.K. Danach wurde das TP vom Netz getrennt und ab der nächsten Inbetriebnahme reagiert es nicht mehr auf Drücken eines Button. Auch beim booten komme ich nicht in das Config Menü. Hab schon auf Werkseinstellung zurückgesetzt; hilft auch nicht. Hat jemand einen Tip? Danke Lorenzi


----------



## Sinix (11 Januar 2010)

Ähnliches hatte ich bei einem MP277 --> Garantiefall --> Siemens-Reperatur


----------



## Woldo (11 Januar 2010)

vermutlich, wie Mäuseklavier schon geschrieben hat, ein Hardwaredefekt. Nach der Übertragung des Betriebssystems zum Panel hatte ich allerdings schon ein paar mal, dass die Kalibrierung der Touchoberfläche total verstellt war. Berühr den Bildschirm mal neben den den Tastern, vielleicht muss nur der Touch neu kalibriert werden.


----------



## Taddy (12 Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich kann das bestätigen was woldo geschrieben hat.


----------



## derwestermann (12 Januar 2010)

Hm......ist schon ein Unterschied zwischen den MPs und den TPs.
Auf den MPs werkelt WinCE, muß also ab und zu crashen.
Ich tippe auch eher auf die Touchkalibrierung.


----------



## Lorenzi (12 Januar 2010)

Hallo!
Danke für Eure Tips. Habe jetzt das Projekt so geladen daß unter Ereignisse im Startbild die Funktion "touch kalibrieren" losläuft und jetzt kommt der Cursor in der Mitte. Leider tut sich bei Berührung des TP nichts. Gibts vielleicht noch andere Lösungen? Danke Lorenzi


----------



## TommyG (17 Januar 2010)

Mir hatte

letztens jemand gezeigt, das ein Haar/ ein Drähtchen am Rand den Touch blockieren kann.

Prüfe mal, ob da Dreck im Rand ist...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## automobil80 (20 Januar 2010)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit einem TP177B. Das Panel hat nicht mehr auf die Touchfunktion reagiert. Haben nur ein neues Firmwareupdate gemacht und innen die Stecker alle abgesteckt und wieder angesteckt. Schon lief es wieder.
Bei dem TP177B kann man auch eine externe Maus anschließen, dann sieht man auch ob nur die Touchoberfläche defekt ist, oder mehr fehlt.


----------



## knabby (20 Januar 2010)

Ich hatte das auch schon ein paar mal.
Kurzfristig half, mit der Faust oder dem Handballen mal kräftig das ganze Touch - Feld abzufahren.
Langfristig ist aber ein Austausch angesagt.

Ursache ist wahrscheinlich ein kleiner "Kurzschluss" von einzelnen der druckempfindlichen Widerständen im Feld.

MfG, Knabber


----------



## Paule (21 Januar 2010)

knabby schrieb:


> mit der Faust oder dem Handballen mal kräftig das ganze Touch - Feld abzufahren.


*ROFL*Klasse!


knabby schrieb:


> Langfristig ist aber ein Austausch angesagt.


Ich würde dann eher mal auf kurzfristig tippen.

Bei den Preisen haut mir keiner mit der Faust auf das Teil. :-x


----------



## Lorenzi (21 Januar 2010)

Hallo!
Danke für Eure Tips. Ich habe das Problem kurzfristig durch ein Software Upgrade lösen können. Zwei Tage wars aber wieder das Gleiche. Hab dann auch das touch zerlegt und total gereinigt und wieder zusammengesteckt, aber es tut sich gar nix. Anzeigen kann es die Seite die ich als Startseite eingebe auch mit den Werten und Variablen aus der SPS, aber die Bedienung per touch ist einfach tot. 
Liebe Grüße Lorenzi


----------



## knabby (21 Januar 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> *ROFL*Klasse!
> 
> Ich würde dann eher mal auf kurzfristig tippen.
> 
> Bei den Preisen haut mir keiner mit der Faust auf das Teil. :-x




Ich habe ja nichts von draufhauen gesagt, sondern mit etwas Druck "abfahren" (vielleicht trifft´s 'drüberstreichen' besser).
Half wirklich schon mehrfach. Es hält dann meist so 3 Monate. Aber es geht erst mal weiter.
Sowas passiert ja immer nur bei ner IBN in Asien, wo du ohne das TP gleich wieder heimfliegen müsstest...
Dabei kam ich auf diese -zugegeben letzte- Idee.

Gruss,
Knabby


----------

